# IBS-Cish/IBS-Dish -- Need advice!



## JR2 (Mar 22, 2018)

I hat e the word IBS. To me, it's a label put on you when you're stomach hurts a ton and they don't really know what the problem is. So, here's my story, and I'm hoping someone has a suggestion for me.

I've always been prone to constipation, for my whole life. When it got bad, drinking coffee and miralax helped. I've never been allergic to any foods, although I grew up drinking lactose-free milk because my father preferred that.

About two years, after I had my second child, I started this one a month cycle where I would be constipated for a week or two, spend two days feeling so nauseous it's like I felt the BMs in my mouth, and then vomit and have explosive diarrhea (usually one after the other, or at the same time). This would be accompanied with such intense stomach pains that I would end up on the floor curled up in a fetal position. Then I would feel great for a few weeks and the cycle continued. I started taking probiotics (culturelle), along with colace, and it seemed to get a bit better.

Finally six months ago, after this cycle started inching in on the 2 week mark, and after complete desperation, I saw a GI. I was given a colonoscopy, which showed ulcers (as a result of the constipation) and was put in Linzess. At first, it worked like a charm and I was thrilled. Slowly, it's turned my constipation into diarrhea. After a stool sample (which was negative for colitis and celiac disease), and after a few more visits my lovely GI got super annoyed with me and took me off the Linzess. I was told to do a low-FODMOP diet, go dairy free, take benifiber once a day, and if I don't have BM every day use a supposatory that night.

I've followed this dutifully for a week, and today I wake up and end up vomitting while having an explosive BM. It was initially hard to get out and yet turned so quickly into something close to diarrhea. And after finishing, I didn't (and usually do not) feel like I got everything out.

I'm starting to try acupuncture as well. But the fact that only a week in I still have horrible stomach pain and IBS symptoms does not make me feel super confident in the low-FODMOP diet. (Which is quiet difficult for me to adhere to.)

I would love any suggestions, advice, or even any positive vibes you can send my way.


----------



## friendly046 (Feb 19, 2018)

HI: So sorry to hear of your condition, been there done that after dealing with it for more than 17 years. I will try to tell it as simple as I can..! I will use my own case to tell you how I treated mine. First off, stay away from these doctors that don't have a clue what they are treating. If its not in a pill or a procedure, they run the other way... O' they will take your money, but don't expect any miracle cures.

If off, listen to your body, its trying to tell you something..!!! Its what you are eating every day that is slowly killing you..! If you have IBS, there are certain foods that you are eating you can no longer digest, sorry but its part having the so called disease. Gluten is the big issue, than come dairy. I get pains just walking by the dairy cooler in the super market. Grans all of them will pretty much give you Pain and Blot with IBS. And your Gut is trying to tell you that... Go on a Veg. & fruit diet. Now that doesn't mean you can eat everyone grown, stay away from such Veg, that are gassy. Like the Cabbage family.. and maybe a few green leaf Veg like Kale at first, very high fiber and harder to digest. I put all mine in a Pressure Cooker with some water. As directed in the instructions. I use normally about two cups as I cook everything together. Than at first, remove it from the cooker and put it in a blender... Its not as gross as you may think. If the pain is bad enough you can eat anything for a while until you go through a recovery period. Than you can start eating it right out of the cooker. Buy some Fresh Fruits from your market. Mango, (get the yellow sweet ones) not the large green ones that are so sour. Fresh peaches, Dark colored Grapes, they are sweeter, Organic Banana's, Not the normal ones you see on the store shelf's, they have been gassed to death and are hard to digest. Some can eat pares, some cannot.. Kiwi you can also try, Fresh Pineapple's, Plums when they are in season. If I need it, you can also add a little cooked prunes. But not if your having any Diarrhea issues. Throw them all in a blender and make smoothie's.

Every one like Ice Cream, great after a meal or for Breakfast. Now I have no more pain, have normal BM, and on my way to healing my Gut once and for all. And the cost was only for the food, not someone's new SUV payment every month. Try and enjoy and I wish you all the best with many more years to live pain free.


----------

